# Spitfire Percussion - Demos online now, shop open for discounted pre orders!



## Synesthesia (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,

We are very excited to announce that our Spitfire Website is now up and running, and the webshop is active and we are accepting pre-orders for the Percussion library.

You can see *video demos* here: ***

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress/category/demos

The normal RRP is £499 (plus VAT) but we are offering a 'disc pressing delay' *discount* of £100 taking the preorder price down to *£399 *(plus VAT and shipping). Once shipping begins the price will go back up to the RRP.

We are already working on new patches for the first update and have recorded some things that didn't turn out absolutely perfect (Triangles!)

We are aiming to be shipping orders in 4-5 weeks allowing for any possible delay in replication. Orders will be shipped in the order they are placed.

Thank you for all your support in the development process and I hope you like the new video demos!

Cheers,

Paul & Christian.

*** edit - WMV links for those who are having problems with QT!

Mallets Metal
Mallets Wood
Timps
Hi Drums 1
Hi Drums 2
Low Drums
Toys
Unpitched Metal
Unpitched Wood


----------



## Ed (Mar 17, 2010)

lovelly percussion!


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Ed!


----------



## Ed (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress/spitfire-in-anger-1.html (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress/ ... ger-1.html)

hey!! When's the strings, pianos and all that stuff coming out!!! :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 17, 2010)

Stuff sounds great Paul & Christian. Congrats! And good fortune on this!


----------



## Danny_Owen (Mar 17, 2010)

Loving the sound of this percussion, congrats.

Just a quick question- I couldn't see on the website whether this comes with a kontakt 4 player? The reason I ask is I'm currently on Kontakt 3.5, wondering whether I'd be able to run it straight out the box or whether I'd have to upgrade Kontakt..?

Really sounds amazing though, it's on my list!

Danny


----------



## synthetic (Mar 17, 2010)

The brass could be interesting, looking forward to hearing that.


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Danny - yes it comes with the new K4 player, so no problems there. 

Jeff - you can hear the brass in context in some of Christian's blog posts - he has posted before and after demos, and also logic files and a PDF of the score, its very interesting to have a look at!

Cheers guys, :D

Paul


----------



## Ed (Mar 17, 2010)

Bump! I want spoilers!



Ed @ Wed Mar 17 said:


> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress/spitfire-in-anger-1.html
> 
> hey!! When's the strings, pianos and all that stuff coming out!!! :D


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry Ed!! I forgot to answer..

These are mostly out, they are not commercially available although there are still some places left.

They are very limited release libs due to our covenant with the players to get the talent we did.

Our Trumpet 1 solo for example is Maurice Murphy! :D

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Danny_Owen (Mar 17, 2010)

Fantastic, will be placing an order in the near future, new mac pro comes first though! (when it's finally out!)


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow Paul and Christian. VERY clean, warm - you really captured the 'space'. I have spent a lot of time and money getting my VSL perc instruments to sound even close to this - on my 'to buy' list for sure.

Congrats.


Rob


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Danny - yes next Tuesday - red letter day..

Rob - thanks a lot, its a beautiful room, and Jake is a great recordist - of course its all the easier with a player as talented as Joby.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## synthetic (Mar 17, 2010)

Synesthesia @ Wed Mar 17 said:


> Jeff - you can hear the brass in context in some of Christian's blog posts - he has posted before and after demos, and also logic files and a PDF of the score, its very interesting to have a look at!



Where?


----------



## Justus (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey Spitfires!
What a great sound! (The Timps rock!!!!)
You prove that it is pointless to record orchestral percussion in a dry room.
Keep up the good work (and give us the brass :wink: )

Kindly,
Justus


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 18, 2010)

I wasn't able to get the video working at all on my computer, in Firefox or Chrome. Several others I know had the same problem. Can you put this on YouTube?

Also, was I reading this correctly... your brass library is the equivalent of nearly twenty-thousand ($20,000) U.S. dollars?


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Justus!

Jeff - go to the blog and there are two posts titled 'Spitfire in Anger' 1 & 2.

Andrew, yes but this is not a commercial release, its a private library cofunded by a small group of film composers. We have funded the shortfall while recording the project as we have an 'allowance' of licenses to make up the recording budget. We are looking to get the right people on board so its not a big hurry for us. 

Its been a really exciting couple of years putting the projects together and they are still ongoing!

Cheers,

Paul

edit:: yes, I'll get the youtube up and running asap. I'll put links here.


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmmm... you tube sounds terrible!!

Can you guys play these WMV files ok? Do they sound ok at your end? I'm also trying to embed a flash version here to see how that sounds.

Let me know and I'll put up alt links on the website and up here.

Thanks for the heads up!!

Cheers,

Paul

http://www.screencast.com/t/MTg4NDVi


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Mar 18, 2010)

Yup, works well on the lappie here sound wise.

Cheers


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 18, 2010)

Brilliant, thanks Rousseau!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 18, 2010)

Again - I must say - this library is brilliant. Just listened to the timps - I can't get there with IR's.


One BIG question: is it 'safe' to upgrade to K4. I am on 3.5 now and IMHO the most stable version yet. I love the new library but don't want to hassle with K4 if it is not ready for prime time.


Thanks for your comments.


Rob


(if all good - best / cheapest way to upgrade from 3.5 to 4? There was a komplete package offered at one time.)


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Rob,

Thanks! You can run 3 and 4 concurrently. Or even just use the Player for the perc lib/any other K4 sounds (free dl from NI website) and stay with 3.5 for your other libs.

Personally I haven't had any problems with K4 yet but there may be libraries with some issues? 

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 18, 2010)

OK - WMV links for those who are having problems with QT!

Mallets Metal

Mallets Wood

Timps

Hi Drums 1

Hi Drums 2

Low Drums

Toys

Unpitched Metal

Unpitched Wood


Enjoy!

Paul


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 19, 2010)

I follow the videos for a while now! That's some awesome sounding samples. Also seems nicely programmed. Superb! Definitely on my list! =o

EDIT: Oh, I think I fell in love with the Timpani!


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Alex!


----------



## Dmitry Noskov (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi, I want to buy your Percussion library and have one question. Is it possible to send it to Moscow, Russia not with Fed-ex service but with regular mail as I always do with East West? Thanks 

You can answer at [email protected]

Dmitry


----------



## Nick Harvey (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey Paul, I really love your Sound On Sound ad. Very cool indeed.


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Dmitry - 

I'm not sure why you would want to do that as Fedex has a more secure way to ship? Why don't you PM me and we can discuss the possibilities.

Hey Nick - thanks! All kudos to our wonderful designer Keaton Henson.

www.keatonhenson.com

Cheers!
:D
Paul


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Mar 25, 2010)

Sounds great! Looking forward!

-B


----------



## Jeremy B. (Mar 25, 2010)

I tried using the WMV links, but the mallet metal demo only seems to showcase the celeste.


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks Brobdingnagian!

Jeremy - thanks for pointing that out, a dodgy export from Screenflow. I have replaced the file on the S3 server but it may take a few hours to filter out to the edge servers.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 26, 2010)

Hmmm... Been waiting for that WMV to update and just investigated to find there is a bug in Screenflow that only exports the first part when you are exporting to WMV..

GRRR!

No way around this at the moment. Anyone know of a way to convert QT to WMV?

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Marius Masalar (Mar 26, 2010)

On a Mac, you can use something like Compressor (which is part of the Final Cut suite) to convert video between just about any formats. There's also a few free alternatives if you Google around.

Alternatively, I'm happy to just convert them all for you myself — I've got Compressor.


----------

